# Cheese Sale



## oregon smoker (Nov 16, 2013)

Thought i would toss this up....caught a reasonable sale at Cash and Carry 5lb logs of Monterey Jack, Pepper Jack, Colby, Sharp Cheddar for $12.49. it is their house brand but i have used it many times with excelent results. 5lb Tillamook medium cheddar for 13.88. then off to Costco ......what a zoo today but my wife pointed out they had Bandon Cheese (sharp Cheddar) 2 1/2lb logs at 5.99 unheard of in these parts price wise. so now it is going to be off to the smoker shortly, 60 plus pounds acumulated for the holidays including the blues and the gorganzola. will follow with Q-view as we progress

tom


----------



## themule69 (Nov 16, 2013)

Tom nice score. I'm always looking for cheese sells. To bad they don't have Cash and Carry here
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 16, 2013)

david,

cash and carry is also part of smart and final fyi. but check your costo as well their tillamook is usually fair only it is mild instead of sharp but still with a apple smoke for my average 4 hr no one that visits can detect the different cheese (one from the other) i was suprised to see the bandon cheese today at costco but my wife said it has been there for awhile. do do the math and they seem to run about 2.50lb which sadly today is a bargain.

tom


----------



## themule69 (Nov 16, 2013)

Oregon Smoker said:


> david,
> 
> cash and carry is also part of smart and final fyi. but check your costo as well their tillamook is usually fair only it is mild instead of sharp but still with a apple smoke for my average 4 hr no one that visits can detect the different cheese (one from the other) i was suprised to see the bandon cheese today at costco but my wife said it has been there for awhile. do do the math and they seem to run about 2.50lb which sadly today is a bargain.
> 
> tom


Thanks Tom

 We don't have that around here.

David


----------

